# Insekt hinter dem Bildschirm



## Alion (1. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Bildschirm.
Es hat sich eine kleine Mücke dahinter verirrt. Das Viech steckt zwischen dem LCD film und der "Schutzfolie". Heisst ich sehe das Ding wenn es auf dem Bildschrirm herumkrabbelt. Dies hat es jetzt auch c.a. 2 Tage gemacht und ich dachte mir, am besten nix tun, das findet da schon wieder raus.
Das Problem, jetzt ist das scheiss Viech mitten auf dem Bildschrirm verreckt und ich habe einen kleinen Schwarzen Fleck die ziemlich irritierend ist.

Der Bildschirm währe eigentlich noch in Ordnung sofern man die Mücke wieder rausbekommt. Und nur deswegen einen neuen Bildschir kaufen ist mir zu schade.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Viech da wieder rausbekomme?


----------



## Elenor (1. November 2009)

Ich kann dir leider bei deinem Anliegen nicht helfen, will dir nur viel Glück wünschen in dieser Scheiss Situation, denn es es ziemlich skuril was da bei dir vorgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Der Knaller^^

Kann man die Schutzfolie net irgendwie abnehmen?


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2009)

Kannst du ein Bild machen? Das würde mich doch mal interessieren wie das aussieht ^^


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

Ein Bild kann ich heute Abend machen.
Und leider kann ich die Schutzfolie nicht entfernen. Mit Schutzfolie meine ich die Schicht über dem LCD Film. Quasi die äusserste Schicht vom Bildschirm. K.a. wie man diese Nennt.


----------



## eMJay (2. November 2009)

Monitor aufschrauben und raus mit. 
Ist aber nicht so einfach. 
Man muss den dann wieder ganau zusammenbauen. Das sind etliche Folien usw. die auf ihren Platz wollen.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. November 2009)

Da wirst du außer Tipp-Ex oder einer fachmännischen Reparatur kaum Alternativen haben. Du könntest zwar versuchen das Inseket mit einem Staubsauger zu entfernen, aber das wird so wie es klingt, bei dir auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Elenor (2. November 2009)

Ich frag mich ja wie die da rein gekommen ist. Vllt schaffst du es an dieser Stelle mit etwas langem und flachem hinter die Folie zur Fliege zu kommen.


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2009)

Naja - ich vermute mal, dass es sich dabei um eine "Thunderfly" handelt. Wenn man in Google nach Thunderfly sucht, wird man zig Bilder finden, wo die kleinen Mistviecher in Monitore gekrochen sind und dann mitten aufm Desktop verstarben. In einem meiner Monitore hab ich auch eine. Hatte den auch letzten Winter schonmal auseinander genommen um die Viecher zu entfernen, was auch geklappt hat - allerdings ist es ziemliches Gefriemel einen TfT auseinander zu nehmen und ganz spurlos ist es leider auch nicht, da man ja erstmal ertesten muss, wo genau die Klammern am Gehaeuse sind. Allerdings hab ich jetzt schon wieder so ein Vieh drin...

PS: Hier mal ein Bild - nicht von mir, sondern ausm Netz.


----------



## Elenor (2. November 2009)

Schlimm das es schon Fliegen gibt die sich auf TFT's spezialisieren^^.


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Ja da wirst du wohl nicht mehr viel machen können, soll aber auch schon Fälle gegeben haben wo Hersteller dies auf Kolanz korrigiert haben, aber drauf hoffen würd ich nicht.

Und die Lehre aus der Geschicht.....spiele niemlas ohne Licht^^ Wenn man eine weitere Lichtquelle (helle Deckenlampe) an hat ist dir Chance auf jedenfall um einiges geringer.



> Fransenflügler beschädigt Monitore
> 
> Dieses Insekt ist zu einer Plage für Besitzer von TFT-Monitoren geworden. Vom Licht des Monitors angezogen, fliegt es durch die Lüftungsschlitze in den Flachbildschirm hinein und befindet sich dann hinter Panelglas und Diffusorfolie. Das Insekt stirbt und ist daraufhin im Monitorbild sichtbar. Garantieansprüche werden von den Herstellern unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Samsung bestätigt beispielsweise, dass "zwischen Diffusorfolie und TFT-Panel weder Staub, noch Tiere oder Fremdkörper gelangen dürften".


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Hm,sollteste eine Pixelfehler Garantie haben,könnte man doch Versuchen einzuschicken und es so rüberbringen lassen,als ob man glauben würde,es sei ein Pixelfehler. Sobald die es dort merken,würden die Eventuell was dagegen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

Ich werde mal versuche ob ich das ding so rausbekomme. Ansonsten heisst es wohl, dass ich mir einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen kann.

Mit Garantie ist wohl nix. Der Bildschirm ist sicher 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2009)

Naja - wie gesagt: Man bekommt den TFT schon auf, sieht dann halt nicht mehr so schoen aus (war zumindest bei mir so), da er eventuell ein paar Kratzer am Gehaeuse bekommt. Aber bevor Du einfach einen neuen Monitor kaufst kannst Du das freilich versuchen...

PS: Natuerlich vorm Aufmachen ordentlich vom Netz nehmen!


----------



## eMJay (2. November 2009)

Und die Folien reinfolge beachten. Aber Achtung die Röhren die den Monitor beluchten haben sehr kurze Kabel. War bei mir so.


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist ein Foto von dem nervigen Ding.


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

ich seh keins...


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Laut Opera ist das Bild hier hochgeladen. Aber es wird bei mir weder auf der URL noch auf Buffed angezeigt.


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

fixed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scissor (3. November 2009)

Ich fasse es nicht. Hatte vorher noch nie was davon gehört. Das ist ja wohl voll ätzend. *Mistviecher!!* Hast mein volles Mitgefühl.


----------

